

Ask HN: Is there a decent JS library for drawing paths between nodes? - jasondrowley

Our startup is building a simple mind-mapping app. (We're doing other things too; this is just a little side project.) We have our nodes resolved, etc. But we can't seem to find a decent JavaScript library for drawing paths between them. <p>Here's what we need:
- Paths would be drawn between nodes over the shortest distance.
- Paths would not overlap/underlap nodes; rather, they'd bend around the nodes. (We'll specify the margins.)
- Adjust color and thickness of paths on the fly. (We've got an algorithm sketched for that.)<p>We found a couple of libraries, which are promising, but they don't do what we want them to, and they're poorly documented, so we can't modify them easily.<p>Figuring that there are so many mind-mapping tools out there, one would think that there are standard JS libraries for drawing paths between nodes. So, HN Community, do you know of any such libraries, or have advice about where to start looking?
======
maxdemarzi
Try the list found here:
[http://wiki.neo4j.org/content/Visualization_options_for_grap...](http://wiki.neo4j.org/content/Visualization_options_for_graphs)

Looks mind-mapish: <http://mbostock.github.com/d3/ex/cluster.html>

------
ianli
I just saw this recently: jsPlumb <http://code.google.com/p/jsplumb/>

Here's a demo: <http://jsplumb.org/jquery/demo.html>

------
adyus
I believe you are looking for <http://jsplumb.org/jquery/demo.html>

------
jasondrowley
Thanks, everyone! We'll be sure to let the HN community know when our mind-
mapping tool is ready for some more serious publicity... e.g. when it's ready.

